# Do i have to water flowers and trees if its raining?



## jasa11 (Jun 25, 2020)

By logic they will normally grow, right?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 25, 2020)

Yup, the rain waters the flowers for you! I don't think you ever have to water trees though rain or shine, but I could be wrong


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 25, 2020)

Trees never have to be watered, and no, if it is raining, watering is not necessary.


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 25, 2020)

nope, they finally added it! I wish they included sooner tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

Watering trees has never been a requirement in any AC game.

If it rains in your town then every tile in your town will automatically be watered, so yes if it rains then all your flowers will be good 2 go.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 25, 2020)

Only if you're trying to drown them.


----------



## xTech (Jun 25, 2020)

The only reasons you'd need to water flowers when it's raining are 1. You're using a gold watering can to make gold roses or 2. You're watering someone else's flowers for the breed chance boost. Also, while it's raining on your own island, you can use a gold watering can with no durability use!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 25, 2020)

You never need to water trees or shrubs. You only need to water flowers if you want to breed them. They won't wilt like in other games and during rain you don't need to bother. In fact rain is a huge pain because it screws up everything when it comes to breeding and it rains almost all the time on my island. And I hear many others complain about that to.


----------



## marea (Jun 25, 2020)

No, it is ok you can take a break from watering them. You never need to water trees, too.


----------

